
Live code music in GLSL shaders (Chrome & FF only) - mv9
https://fms-cat.com/wavenerd/
======
mv9
It's amazing how untapped this field is. I know there's a certain cost when
transferring audio data to GPU and back from it to CPU, but I can imagine
particularly detail reverbs implemented on GPUs.

